# Glass bottle bubbler.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a glass bottle that was for an energy drink, I was wondering if I washed it good would it be safe to put in my fish tank, I intend to drill a hole in the bottom of it so I could put an air tube, and I will make a hinged lid for it, so it will periodically open like those treasure chests.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Glass tends not to "retain" anything, so I would imagine it would be fine as long as you washed it out really well.
We made one with this awesome metal Mountain Dew bottle we found. Punched holes in it and stuck a bubbler in the bottom.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks very much.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

An awesome metal Mountain Dew bottle?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, it was cool, he found it outside in the parking lot at work. Google maybe?


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

Mtn Dew did have some legit bottles for awhile! In reference to washing the bottle "really well," it's actually more effective & safe to boil it for a bit. Better to do after drilling holes so if there are any shards they get popped off in the bubbling. But glass isn't porous so you're good.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is what I'm talking about: (The octopus one was ours)

http://www.cldfx.com/2009/08/mounta...-edition-art-inspired-aluminum-bottle-series/


----------

